# Happy New Year



## Satcomer (Dec 31, 2015)

Everyone have a Happy New Year! 

Now with scary articles like New Years Eve Terrorism Security Concern  everybody keep safe!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy 2016


----------



## ro861 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year to everybody!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 1, 2016)

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year 2017! Everyone stay safe!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2017)

2017 will be known as the challenging year. Stay mindful !


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2018)

Well it's now 2018 and I hope everyone will stay safe!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2018)

And stay warm


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year (2019), everyone!


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2019)

Happy Year of the Pig

The final year in the cycle


----------



## bbloke (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds ominous... 

Good to see you around pds.


----------

